# Hello!



## Marnetmar (Oct 13, 2013)

Hi there, thought it would be the respectful thing to introduce myself! I don't really have much to say other than hello, so you don't have to read my entire life story. I've been practicing Wing Chun for about nine months and I feel that things are progressing nicely.

If you have any questions feel free to ask! :wavey:


----------



## Tames D (Oct 13, 2013)

Welcome. There are some good WC guys here, so feel free to tap into their knowledge.


----------



## seasoned (Oct 13, 2013)

Welcome to MT. Many Wing Chun members here, jump in ask questions and enjoy............


----------



## DennisBreene (Oct 13, 2013)

Welcome! Please remember to fasten your seat belt and wear a helmet when you log on. :lol:


----------



## arnisador (Oct 13, 2013)

Welcome! I like WC a lot--it isn't my art but we have seminars here on occasion.


----------



## Takai (Oct 13, 2013)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## Happy-Papi (Oct 14, 2013)

Hi! Welcome


----------



## Mauthos (Oct 14, 2013)

Hello and Welcome


----------



## Steve (Oct 14, 2013)

Welcome.  Where do you train.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dinkydoo (Oct 14, 2013)

Welcome! 

I really like Wing Chun as a system. Enjoy the ride!


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 14, 2013)

Welcome and enjoy


----------



## MJS (Oct 15, 2013)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## sfs982000 (Oct 15, 2013)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Instructor (Oct 15, 2013)

Welcome!!


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Oct 27, 2013)

That's awesome! Always good to have new input, welcome to the forum...


----------

